# Wrecks / Reefs just south of Perdido Pass?



## Hibauchery (Sep 30, 2009)

I have an old (2002 vintage) Hilton's atlas that shows 3 unnamed wrecks and four artificial reefs labeled Chambers 1-4 two to three miles south of the pass. Anybody know if any of these are still there? If so, do they hold any bait?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

3 miles South why don't you just go check them out? Run slow and you may find more spots.


----------



## Hibauchery (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, I'm gonna check em out, just wondered if anybody else had been there lately.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

If they're still there they should be loaded. .


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Hibauchery said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna check em out, just wondered if anybody else had been there lately.


Those spots are the only one's close to the pass, and on a good weekend I would say 300 or so boats hit them, so don't expect much there, but you never can tell. And their not wrecks, Diver classes use them for certifying 
Water depth is 30 ft- 35 '


----------



## Captain Gator (Feb 25, 2009)

I troll around them when just out putting around... they have Kings on them from the first of May on.... don't see any groups of fish in a cluster... watched some folks stop and catch catfish on it one day... they kept them.... well, I never saw them release any or throw any back... of course I was trolling and wasn't watching all the time... but I saw a few put in the boat...


----------

